# Raised Panel Router Bit Set



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey every one. I am looking into making doors for a bathroom vanity in our new house. My wife seemed to like a beaded/decorative profile stile and rail with a raised panel. I want to purchase a router bit set but not sure what brand and size to go with. I was hoping to get something that would cover kitchen cabinet doors also. I don't mind spending extra to get something good but sets being exspensive i don't want to make a mistake. Thanks in advance Here is a link to roughly the style door i would like to make.http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00CvmaZYnlETpKM/Kitchen-Cabinet-Door-Ginger-Glaze-.jpg
FMG


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Keep in mind - most door router bit sets make rather standard "plain" (to some extent) rail, style, and raised panels. you can always use a set of router bits to create you own edge style. although it would require you to make more runs through the router (and changing bits). the photo you linked to looks like it was done using different bits, more than just 1 rail and style bit set.

just another thought, I'm also still on the fence whether to get a door set, or not… so I'll be interested in what other's experiences bring to this thread.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Freud raised panel sets feature their 2+2 technology which really do give them a design advantage over most other premium bits. Whiteside or Infinity are also premium sets. Most manufactures offer a variety of styles, but not many I know of make the pattern you've shown without getting a little creative.

MLCS does have a #1754 that gets you close.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree, that is not a standard door bit set, it may even have some glued in trim…not sure though.

As far as different types of bits and styles…there are DOZENS of styles, cuts. depth…and prices. Do you have a woodcraft or Rockler near by…or a good woodworking source ? Many of these stores have several different style bits and displays of what they will do. Not trying to dodge the question….but there is almost a limitless number of ways to cut and make raised panel doors…..it can even be done on a table saw with out a router.

I would go to one of those stores with a picture and see if they could match up the bits for you….or just look at all the different style bits they have and see if there is something close to what you want.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

The frame on the door you show was probably done on a moulder. While it is possible to do this on a router set-up, I'm not sure it's practical. There is not a specific router bit set to do that . You would need multiple profile bits with a lot of set-up. As PurpLev said, the sets you can get are for plainer, cope and stick door styles, not mitered doors. In my door shop, we make a similar door. We have the moulding custom run at another millwork since we don't have our own moulder. Then you have the issue of the joint on mitered doors. We use the Festool Domino, which works well. You could also use dowels or splines, which would be slower, but obviouly cheaper.

I guess this is somewhat discouraging, but it is realistic. Bottom line is--Yes you could make that door, but is it worth the time and investment it would take.


----------



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I may have to go with something a little more standard due to the fact i dont want to spring for a shaper or molder. I have been looking at amana and whiteside round stile and rail with an ogee raised panel. Still not sure what size to go with though. I would like to also add a trim piece on the right and left with some fluting.
Is there a typical diameter and depth for the flutes? and should i go with a large or medium raised panel door set?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

AFAIK, the standard diameter for the panel raiser is 3" to 3-1/2" for 3/4" to 7/8" wood.


----------



## himcules (Feb 28, 2008)

that door looks very similar to the MCLS mitered door frame router bit set:

they have video samples of how to use their set as well on that site and on youtube if you search for mcls


----------



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

"AFAIK" Stop cursing at me!... Just kidding. I just went to that site an it looks good. The prices are very reasonable also. Thanks fellas. I have a dewalt 2-1/4HP and a milwaukee 2-1/4 HP routers. Do you think the 3-1/2" panel raiser is too much for them. I'm sure ill have to make multiple passes. 
This site is great i really appreciate you guys.
Thanks again,
FMG


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

The router has to be mounted to a router table.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to www.mlcswooworking.com and look at their mitered door frame kits. If they do not have a style you like, you can see the type of bit that makes the outside frame. They also have many different raised panel cutters to choose from. The style door you show is made different than a style and rail cabinetmaker doors. Hope this helps.

God Bless
tom


----------



## JoshO (Feb 1, 2009)

Is the 2 1/4hp routers as mentioned above suitable enough for these big bits?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Josh - Any of the better 11 amp/2hp routers will spin a big panel raiser, but you'll need to take lighter passes, and doing a bunch of them will likely shorten the life of the motor….Bosch, Milwaukee, PC, Hitachi, Freud, Triton, Makita, Ridgid. A 15 amp/3hp router has an easier time of it if you plan to do lots of them.


----------



## akdale (Aug 13, 2009)

Marc Sommerfeld has a raised panel miter set also. His sets are height matched which has worked well for me.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/4-Pc-Tongue-Groove-Cabinetmaking-Pro-Set/productinfo/04001/


----------

